# Consistency Question



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The first thing is to have a true pro or coach look at your equipment and your form. Without these 2 factors being correct, you will limit yourself. 

I'm sure the others will chime in on this one. This can be a very detailed discussion.


----------



## bowhunter214 (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree to subconsciously, it will take a good coach to help you. If you live in an area where bows are semi popular or have buddys that have been doing this for a while ask them for advise. I to am new to the bow world for bout 8 months now and help getting help has been a big difference. As for me its a lot more difficult to find a good coach because of the area i live in bows are not to very popular so if you like me ask people around here. Practice and advise will make the difference. Its good that theres a forum like this.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Idiot Proof Archery by Bernie Pellerite is a great start. This book covers just about every aspect of the shot. From draw length to tuning to how to use back tension. 

FWIW - If you can't do it at 10 yards, you can't do it at 20.


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sub is right. A good coach can take you to the next level.

One of the key things that IPA teaches is a shot sequence. This is simply a list of the steps you take on each shot. It's important that you perform each step in sequence and exactly the same way on each shot. If you find yourself getting a step out of order, let down. If you don't do the step the same way, let down.

Perfect practice leads to perfect performance.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Allen is right on with the shot sequence. Start at the bottom with your stance. Alot of people don't relise the importance of foot placement. After that setting your grip & continue to build & don't forget the follow thru. The shot isn't over till the arrow hits the target.
IPA is a good book on form & shooting BT as is Core Archery by Larry Wise.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

i would like to know where is the other arrows hitting on the target face
and in what order of the shots are you dropping out .

TS2





Shabbona said:


> At 20 yards, I have been practicing for several months on a vegas target face. I shoot maybe two to three x's for every 5-6 arrows. I am sure this is fine for hunting, but I would like to accomplish more or higher scores. Any thoughts or recommendations would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you start the same way for your shots? What I mean is do you shoot left spot, right spot then top or what? As mentioned, are you utilizing a shot sequence? When you miss the x are your shots landing in the same place? Are you shooting the same arrow at the same spot each time?


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't really paid that much attention to the first target, second target, etc. Good point. The top target I seem to hit low. Once in a while I seem to hit left low, right low, etc.

thanks.


----------

